# Play 4 Help



## Kleven1111 (Jul 24, 2013)

Having successfully (I thought) installed Play 4, suddenly all my Platinum libraries refuse to load. (see screen shot). Gypsy, Goliath, etc all fine, but no Platinum (or Gold) orchestra.
Help???


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 24, 2013)

Kleven1111 @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> Having successfully (I thought) installed Play 4, suddenly all my Platinum libraries refuse to load. (see screen shot). Gypsy, Goliath, etc all fine, but no Platinum (or Gold) orchestra.
> Help???



I don't see a screenshot.


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jul 24, 2013)

Let's try this again.....Not sure why the shot isn't uploading but... the error message is:
Load error: Play could not load/Volumes/Samples/EWQL Symphonic Orchestra Gold/Gold Instruments/Gold Bass//../.../Gold Samples/Gold Winds/3 Flutes F/3FlexS/3FLexS47 F.ews

All the files ARE in the right location for Gold and Platinum and my browser page shows all the instruments for all the libraries. Did a disk repair. No go.....


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 24, 2013)

Kleven1111 @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> Let's try this again.....Not sure why the shot isn't uploading but... the error message is:
> Load error: Play could not load/Volumes/Samples/EWQL Symphonic Orchestra Gold/Gold Instruments/Gold Bass//../.../Gold Samples/Gold Winds/3 Flutes F/3FlexS/3FLexS47 F.ews
> 
> All the files ARE in the right location for Gold and Platinum and my browser page shows all the instruments for all the libraries. Did a disk repair. No go.....



Sounds to me like when you installed Play 4, you did not select the right versions of the libraries. I hate to tell you how many times I did the same thing :(

1. Uninstall Play 4.
2. Restart the computer.
3. Install Play 4 and make 150% sure you are in fact selecting the right versions.
4. Restart the computer.


----------



## dfhagai (Jul 24, 2013)

Anybody knows when will Play 4 be available as an update?


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks, Jay,
I'll try that.
Keith


----------



## playz123 (Jul 24, 2013)

dfhagai @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> Anybody knows when will Play 4 be available as an update?



"Shortly"..."End of the month"...."soon"


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jul 25, 2013)

So, Jay, in spite of all your help, uninstalling Play and re-installing (being very carefully of what to select) doesn't work with Platinum/Platinum Plus instruments. When I select Gold on the install the Gold instruments work fine. I'm perplexed since this all worked two days ago. Everything is registered on my ilok, so that's not a possibility. This is a major drag....
Keith


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 25, 2013)

Kleven1111 @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> So, Jay, in spite of all your help, uninstalling Play and re-installing (being very carefully of what to select) doesn't work with Platinum/Platinum Plus instruments. When I select Gold on the install the Gold instruments work fine. I'm perplexed since this all worked two days ago. Everything is registered on my ilok, so that's not a possibility. This is a major drag....
> Keith



Email this to me with all your info, iLok name, etc. and let me see if I can help you get it sorted out.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 25, 2013)

(I remember a lot of issues with upgrading one time with regard to SO Gold / Platinum... all I remember now is that the Fantastic Piotr, the registry and three days were involved... hope you get an easier quicker fix!)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 25, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> (I remember a lot of issues with upgrading one time with regard to SO Gold / Platinum... all I remember now is that the Fantastic Piotr, the registry and three days were involved... hope you get an easier quicker fix!)



He is now communicating with the guy who can help him.


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jul 26, 2013)

Well,
Joey Medina was on the case (thanks to Jay) yesterday, but none of our efforts have worked. So now, I'm still waiting to hear. (Which always makes me nervous with EW.)
Keith


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 26, 2013)

Kleven1111 @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> Well,
> Joey Medina was on the case (thanks to Jay) yesterday, but none of our efforts have worked. So now, I'm still waiting to hear. (Which always makes me nervous with EW.)
> Keith



Really? Joey usually fixes these things quickly. He is an Ace.


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jul 26, 2013)

He being very nice, but we've done all sorts of things that haven't worked. It's particularly inconvenient that it's the weekend and projects due Monday won't get finished.....


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 26, 2013)

Kleven1111 @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> He being very nice, but we've done all sorts of things that haven't worked. It's particularly inconvenient that it's the weekend and projects due Monday won't get finished.....



Well, Friday is not yet the weekend, it is a working day, so let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 26, 2013)

Kleven1111 @ Fri 26 Jul said:


> He being very nice, but we've done all sorts of things that haven't worked. It's particularly inconvenient that it's the weekend and projects due Monday won't get finished.....



Absolutely. I lost track of all the times he saved my (virtual) butt. Joey's great!


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, now it's Sunday and no word from Joey or anyone at EW.
Am I the only one with this missing libraries problem?
I can only pray that tomorrow will bring a solution.
Keith


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 28, 2013)

Kleven1111 @ Fri 26 Jul said:


> He being very nice, but we've done all sorts of things that haven't worked. It's particularly inconvenient that it's the weekend and projects due Monday won't get finished.....



You upgraded Play versions in the middle of a project with a deadline?!

Advice for the future...don't do that with _any_ library, especially not a Play library, and even more especially not Play itself.


----------



## dgburns (Jul 28, 2013)

Casiquire @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> Kleven1111 @ Fri 26 Jul said:
> 
> 
> > He being very nice, but we've done all sorts of things that haven't worked. It's particularly inconvenient that it's the weekend and projects due Monday won't get finished.....
> ...



I gotta agree here.I'm sure the fine folk at EW are pulling long shifts and are doing their best.

My personal advise here is to consider re-installing play 3 and get the job done.kinda sounds like spilt milk advise,but there it is.


----------

